# my dream last night



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

That's hilarious! I had a weird one too last night. I was at some dog competition (don't know what, where or what for) and there was a ton of dogs in it. We were in these LOOONG lines, like the ones you wait in at Six Flags to get on a ride. Then they decided to make everyone go in from the other side which was like 3 miles away. It was almost like a desert and they had no water. Tons of dogs were starting to show signs of heat exhaustion while getting to the other side. Then somehow I got separated from my dog and to make a long story short, I finally found him and we hooked up later on. Then, I bitched out one of hte organizers. LOL their reason for making everyone go to the other side was so they could make everyone walk by the sponsors banners.

Crazy stuff!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Cowtown said:


> their reason for making everyone go to the other side was so they could make everyone walk by the sponsors banners.
> 
> Crazy stuff!



Hey, gotta pay the bills! LOL

I used to have a recurring dream that my golden was DRIVING THE CAR -- and doing a pretty good job at it. I would sit in the passenger seat while he practiced.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Well....maybe "fish hooks" is the secret word for a discount on training fees? Like that big group public speaking game.... can we challenge you to incorporate the words "fish hooks" when contacting trainers?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I had a weird dream the other night, among other things I was wearing Frito shoes (leather shoes that looked like the Frito bag). That is mostly all I remember, but, ya, where do we come up with this stuff!

Oh, by the way, I'd take Jackie up on her deal, fish hooks and all!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

RedDogs said:


> Well....maybe "fish hooks" is the secret word for a discount on training fees? Like that big group public speaking game.... can we challenge you to incorporate the words "fish hooks" when contacting trainers?


LOL, can you see me contacting a trainer and saying "fish hooks" when they quote me a price? They may turn me down then for being crazy!

I didn't even mention the part of the dream where I stepped on the fish hooks barefoot and they got stuck in my feet. I was a little ticked off at Jackie at that point in the dream for leaving them with me! (By the way, I do not even know Jackie, still not sure how she ended up in that dream)


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I was challenged to use "Structural integrity" in three lessons one day. It would have sounded better in a competition class, but my basic class students just thought I was a little overzealous talking of the "Structural integrity of the behavior." 

Last night I actually woke up to one of those nasty stinky asian ladybeetles in my ear.... I'd much prefer the dream of fish-hook-stepping!


----------

